# Hechtangeln bei Nacht?



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren so einige Hechte mitten in der Nacht mit großen 5er Mepps gefangen habe, und die von der Durchschnittsgröße her auch erstaunlich ordentlich waren, würde mich interessieren, was ihr da für Erfahrungen habt!

Gibts den ein oder anderen Spezialisten, der den nächtlichen Hechtfang regelmäßig betreibt?

Freue mich auf viele Anregungen!!!

 Kohlmeise


----------



## maesox (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

Hallo Kohlmeise,

auch ich fische gerne in die Nacht hinein auf Hecht. In stark frequentierten Gewässern kann dies durchaus der Schlüssel zum Erfolg,sprich zum Großen Hecht sein.

Hier als Beispiel einer der nächtlichen Rumtreiber,der fast nen Meter hatte:

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/9547/hechtbeinachtnf7.jpg



TL
Matze


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

Ja mich! Vorallem im Spätherbst/Winter fange ich sehr viele Nachthechte im Fluss, öfters 2 - 4 Stück am Abend. Die meisten davon kommen auf Gummifisch (Kopyto River 10 cm und Kopyto Classic 8 cm), vereinzelte Fänge kamen auch schon auf Wobbler. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man sich am besten leicht bis stark durch Laternen beleuchtete Stellen aussuchen sollte. Vielleicht wird sich jetzt manch einer fragen, warum man denn da unbedingt nachts hingehen soll. Kein Witz: Am Tag fange ich an derartigen Plätzen fast keinen Hecht, nachts hingegen manchmal mehrere hintereinander. An einer solchen Stelle konnte man letzten Winter immer fast die Uhr danach stellen, dass gegen 22 Uhr mehrere Hechtbisse in Folge kamen, während vorher oft noch nix ging.


----------



## Fishing-Conny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

ich fang bei uns die meißten hechte in der nacht ...allerdings meißtens mit ganz normalem köfi ....mit der spinnrute hab ich meißtens zander statt hecht ....es lohnt sich auf jedenfall


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

Tags über fange ich in klarem Wasser kaum je einen Hecht auf Spinner, der doch zu unnatürlich rüberkommt. nachts hingegen scheint so ein Radaumacher genau das richtige zu sein, da der Hecht nicht mehr ausschließlich auf Sicht rauben kann!

Außerdem kommen Hechte gerade in großen Talsperren des Nächtens genauso wie Zander nah ans Ufer und können da auch ohne Boot hervorragend beangelt werden. 

Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer wurden schon wiederholt beim nächtlichen Aalfischen Hechte über 15 Pfund auf Tauwurm gefangen - nicht, das ich das jetzt zur Methode erklären will...

#6


----------



## Rossi1983 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*



Veit schrieb:


> Ja mich! Vorallem im Spätherbst/Winter fange ich sehr viele Nachthechte im Fluss, öfters 2 - 4 Stück am Abend. Die meisten davon kommen auf Gummifisch (Kopyto River 10 cm und Kopyto Classic 8 cm), vereinzelte Fänge kamen auch schon auf Wobbler. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man sich am besten leicht bis stark durch Laternen beleuchtete Stellen aussuchen sollte. *Vielleicht wird sich jetzt manch einer fragen, warum man denn da unbedingt nachts hingehen soll. Kein Witz: Am Tag fange ich an derartigen Plätzen fast keinen Hecht, nachts hingegen manchmal mehrere hintereinander*. An einer solchen Stelle konnte man letzten Winter immer fast die Uhr danach stellen, dass gegen 22 Uhr mehrere Hechtbisse in Folge kamen, während vorher oft noch nix ging.



Hat ne einfache Erklärung. In der Nacht sammeln sich viele kleine Fliegen und Gedöns im Licht und viele fallen beim umherfliegen auch ins Wasser. Da kommen dann die kleinen Fische und sagen Dankeschön und fressen das Krabbelvieh...Kurz drauf sagt dann der Hecht danke und frisst den kleinen Fisch mit samt der Fliege.
Denke desshalb kann man in solchen Abschnitten die mit Lich beleuchtet werden gut Hechte fangen.

Gruß und Petri,
Rossi1983 :m


----------



## Hamburger Angler (20. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

Moin Männer bin neu bzw. zum erstenmal im Angel-Forum, diesen Tipp von euch, werde ich selbstverständlich in betracht ziehen und mal durchtesten  Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an Euch, kann ich jetzt auch schon zum Nachtangeln gehen oder sollte ich auf die kältere Jahrezeit abwarten? Viel Dank und *Petri Heil *

*Danke vorab für das Feedback.*

*Sollte ich in der Nacht, mehr mit Wobbler oder Gummifisch Angel?*


----------



## Onkelfester (20. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

Die Frage beantwortet sich doch fast von selbst.

Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass Insekten vom Licht angezogen werden, ins Wasser fallen....usw., macht es nur wenig Sinn in der kalten (und damit insektenarmen) Jahreszeit an diesen Stellen zu angeln.


----------



## Hamburger Angler (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

Sorry, war ne Dumme frage! Wollte nur mal was Schreiben zum Testen?

Danke für das schnelle Feedback!


----------



## nitronic88 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

ich kann das vom veit bestätigen.. die viecher stehen oft im hellen schein von laternen auch bei uns. hab auch zuletzt an beleuchteten plätzen gefangen wo vorher nix geht am tag!


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

Wo es keine Laternen etc gibt, klappt das auch! 
Man suche sich z.B. ne Buschreihe und beackere das Vorfeld  beharrlich. Sobald es dämmert und im Idealfall die ersten Ringe an der Oberfläche erscheinen, ist mit den ersten Einschlägen zu rechnen. Bei mir haben sich vor allem dreiteilige Wobbler und eine wirklich ganz langsame Führung bewährt! Farben waren völlig egal!


----------



## tonini (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

Bin neugierig was für köder ihr da verwendet und wie führt ihr es, eher mittelwasser oder Grund,  aggressive oder monotone Präsentation?

Wie soll ich vorgehen zur diese jahreszeit? See mit wassetiefe 5-8 meter. 

Dankeschön #6


----------



## Blechinfettseb (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

Nach meiner Meinung ist die Zeit für das Nachtangeln auf Hecht nun ziemlich vorüber. (Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, wie Hafenangeln wenn der HAfen voll Weißfisch steht)
Zumindestens klappt das bei uns eigentlich nur in den wärmeren Monaten. 

Köder bei uns sehr groß und mit viel Action. Am liebsten richtig große Bucktailspinner oder dicke Gummis monoton und sehr flach eingeleiert. Funktioniert meist am besten bei viel Mondschein und wolkenlosen Himmel wenn der Köder gegen den Himmel eine große Silhouette werfen kann.


----------



## gambinho (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hechtangeln bei Nacht?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5KFpR5XFyQ

In dem Anglerboard-Video gehts Nachts und im Winter auf Hecht.
Allerdings mit Köfi


----------

